# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Redi

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 10-03-2003. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 03-03-2003.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "Enoku Dhe Elia...??? Per Te Krishteret." (postuar 10-03-2003 nga ABIGAIL)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13955

Titulli: "metal, metal and more metal" (postuar 10-03-2003 nga absinthedrinker)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13954

Titulli: "Nje pershendetje per vajzen romantike Kamelaa." (postuar 10-03-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13953

Titulli: "Arti i Violines ne Shqiperi" (postuar 10-03-2003 nga katana)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13951

Titulli: "Kreshme te mbara!!!" (postuar 10-03-2003 nga Matrix)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13949

Titulli: "ja ca foto nga Grupi A-B-I" (postuar 10-03-2003 nga Blerim London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13948

Titulli: "Kapedani dhe Albert Verria." (postuar 10-03-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13946

Titulli: "fiks fare" (postuar 10-03-2003 nga sakip shehu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13945

Titulli: "Fara E Mire." (postuar 10-03-2003 nga i shpetuari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13944

Titulli: "Te shkuara ^^Gjalica^^." (postuar 10-03-2003 nga E_niku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13943

Titulli: "Gezuar 21 vjetorim" (postuar 10-03-2003 nga Ilda_mistrecja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13940

Titulli: "Pershendetje te gjith Vlonjatve" (postuar 10-03-2003 nga lopa)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13939

Titulli: "riformulim i kerkeses per aop" (postuar 10-03-2003 nga LEDIANI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13935

Titulli: "droga......" (postuar 10-03-2003 nga julka)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13934

Titulli: "Shqiperia dergon trupa ne Irak" (postuar 10-03-2003 nga Redi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13933

Titulli: "Mbrëmje shqiptare në Padova" (postuar 10-03-2003 nga greendrag)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13932

Titulli: "Ke Doni Me Shume Mamin Apo Babin?" (postuar 10-03-2003 nga nelsi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13926

Titulli: "Elsa lila ndoshta harron kush eshte" (postuar 10-03-2003 nga kacaku basket)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13922

Titulli: "Kush nga ju ka qene ne shkolle te mesme ne Tirane?" (postuar 09-03-2003 nga tterpo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13916

Titulli: "Ju Lutem Me Ndihmoni S'di C'te Bej" (postuar 09-03-2003 nga sunshine)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13915

Titulli: "pershendetje forumit" (postuar 09-03-2003 nga sunshine)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13914

Titulli: "Djale Apo Vajze ?" (postuar 09-03-2003 nga juniku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13909

Titulli: "Dikur Neser" (postuar 09-03-2003 nga OverNineWaves)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13908

Titulli: "1 Barsalete e bukur" (postuar 09-03-2003 nga Pa linduri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13902

Titulli: "Mali qe Shkrihet" (postuar 09-03-2003 nga OverNineWaves)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13901

Titulli: "Cunat e Bales, ajka e PSse." (postuar 09-03-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13899

Titulli: "Arsen Lupenat dhe Hallexhinjte." (postuar 09-03-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13898

Titulli: "Avril Lavigne" (postuar 09-03-2003 nga KACAKU)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13897

Titulli: "A eshte kjo Monika e maskuar" (postuar 09-03-2003 nga iliria e para)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13896

Titulli: "[pershendetje per The_Ervinator  !!!" (postuar 09-03-2003 nga Don_Mondi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13895

Titulli: "Fahrudin Arapi dhe parate e Vefes" (postuar 09-03-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13894

Titulli: "Mafia Me Jaka Te Bardha" (postuar 09-03-2003 nga ALBA_MAUSI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13893

Titulli: "Virtyti dhe vesi." (postuar 09-03-2003 nga Mina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13892

Titulli: "Dimitrovi dhe Shqiperia." (postuar 09-03-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13891

Titulli: "Moda e te rinjve shqiptare" (postuar 09-03-2003 nga ALBA_MAUSI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13890

Titulli: "Ambeta Torromani" (postuar 09-03-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13888

Titulli: "Mariza Tomei" (postuar 09-03-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13887

Titulli: "Investitore gjermane ne Prishtine" (postuar 09-03-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13886

Titulli: "Kryetari Shqiptar Moisiu ne Londer" (postuar 09-03-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13885

Titulli: "Dallimet e te rinjve ne Shqiperi dhe jashte saj!" (postuar 08-03-2003 nga Estella)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13882

Titulli: "Nje Pershendetje per LEDIANIN" (postuar 08-03-2003 nga Pamelaa)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13881

Titulli: "parku." (postuar 08-03-2003 nga tom)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13880

Titulli: "Neperke maskuar..." (postuar 08-03-2003 nga korçar)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13879

Titulli: "Shqiperi: Protesta në ditën e Stalinit" (postuar 08-03-2003 nga Arb)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13878

Titulli: "Shpirti i humbur" (postuar 08-03-2003 nga As^Dibrane)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13877

Titulli: "Hacking/Craking Windows...." (postuar 08-03-2003 nga Nickmaster)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13874

Titulli: "Per DVD..." (postuar 08-03-2003 nga Nickmaster)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13873

Titulli: "GP Australia" (postuar 08-03-2003 nga VAZELOS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13872

Titulli: "Ah moj Dashuri!" (postuar 08-03-2003 nga Artur_1985)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13871

Titulli: "Ultras_tirona" (postuar 08-03-2003 nga dallaverexhiu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13869

Titulli: "Kërkesë për AOP" (postuar 08-03-2003 nga klajd)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13868

Titulli: "ZonjaNGA_QYTETI  U befsh 120!!" (postuar 08-03-2003 nga StterollA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13865

Titulli: "Foto te bukura" (postuar 08-03-2003 nga iliria e para)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13864

Titulli: "Ka ndonje Student qe studion per Film?" (postuar 08-03-2003 nga Once upon a tim)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13863

Titulli: "Shikoni kete skicë!" (postuar 08-03-2003 nga iliria e para)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13862

Titulli: "Nje pershendetje per vajzen romantike te forumit  &lt;elda&gt;" (postuar 08-03-2003 nga POETI_20)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13861

Titulli: "beautiful things don't last forever" (postuar 08-03-2003 nga ^VJOSA^)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13860

Titulli: "Rreth Muzikes sone" (postuar 08-03-2003 nga Arb)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13859

Titulli: "Iluzione apo  syleshesi  quhet kjo..." (postuar 08-03-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13856

Titulli: "Ethet e te premtes mbrema." (postuar 08-03-2003 nga The Dardha)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13858

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: cmendoni ju pasi lexoni keto gjera
 o 'nuk ka asgje te keqe' (2 vota)
 o 'dicka qe lejohet' (2 vota)
 o 'diçka e ulet' (3 vota)
 o 'fyerje ndaj kombit shqiptar' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13922

Sondazh: Emertimi me i qelluar per Kosoven?
 o 'Dardania' (3 vota)
 o 'Kosova' (2 vota)
 o 'Ndonje tjeter' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13748

Sondazh: Nje pershnetje per blerimin
 o 'Blerimi' (14 vota)
 o 'Bingo' (8 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13724

Sondazh: Shqiperia duhet perkrahur politiken e..?!
 o 'Politikes se Bashkimit Evropjan' (3 vota)
 o 'Politikes se Shteteve te Bashkuara te Amerikes' (6 vota)
 o 'Politikes se Vendeve Islamike' (0 vota)
 o 'Asnjeres' (0 vota)
 o 'Pak Redesi Ka, Mjafton te Kemi 1 Aleat' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13686

Sondazh: si mund te behem operator?
 o 'me ndihmoni te behem operator' (6 vota)
 o 'me duhet te behem pasi e kam te rendesishme' (0 vota)
 o 'dhe e treta se dua te bej bisht karcinin' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13481

Sondazh: Cili vdiq me tmerresisht?
 o 'I PARI' (1 vota)
 o 'I DYTI' (2 vota)
 o 'I TRETI' (8 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13392

Sondazh: KUSH JU TERHEQ ME SHUME NGA KETO FEMRA TE SUKSESHME TE 2 VITEVE TE FUNDIT.
 o 'CATHERINE ZETA JONES ' (2 vota)
 o 'ANA HICKMAN' (0 vota)
 o 'ANGELINA JOLIE' (3 vota)
 o 'ELISABETTA CANALIS' (5 vota)
 o 'FEDERICA FONTANA' (1 vota)
 o 'FERNANDA LESSA' (0 vota)
 o 'MONICA BELUCI' (4 vota)
 o 'SABRINA FERILLI' (0 vota)
 o 'HEIDI KLUM' (0 vota)
 o 'CHARLIZE THERON' (2 vota)
 o 'KRISTEN PAZIK' (0 vota)
 o 'JENIFER LOPEZ' (4 vota)
 o 'GESSICA GUSI' (0 vota)
 o 'MARTINA COLOMBARI' (0 vota)
 o 'MICHEL HUNZINGER' (0 vota)
 o 'PIPER PERABO' (5 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13314

Sondazh: Cfare rezultati prisni ?
 o 'FITON JUVENTUS' (4 vota)
 o 'FITON INTER' (0 vota)
 o 'BARAZIM' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13237

Sondazh: A ju duket Fiks Fare ky e emision?
 o 'Si ju duket?' (0 vota)
 o 'Cfare sygjeroni?' (1 vota)
 o 'Ndonje pyetje?' (0 vota)
 o 'Urime?' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13235

Sondazh: Votoni per ate qe doni
 o 'Arsenal' (3 vota)
 o 'Manchestar' (4 vota)
 o 'Chelsi' (1 vota)
 o 'Nwcasel' (0 vota)
 o 'a po ndonje tjeter' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=12891


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

10 03:
 o txc_biggie (29) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=556

10 03:
 o VORRIBOMSI (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=638

10 03:
 o dylo (37) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=763

10 03:
 o bardhyl (29) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1166

10 03:
 o altini uk (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1236
 o simpatiku (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1557

10 03:
 o Xander - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1893

10 03:
 o jimmys (28) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2277

10 03:
 o Tani Athine (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2520

10 03:
 o fullmoon (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2552

10 03:
 o genti 10 (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3585
 o genti 20 (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3608
 o genti 82 (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3604

10 03:
 o jondo (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3735

10 03:
 o bruna shijaksja (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3861

10 03:
 o tazmani (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4270

10 03:
 o kalaja (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4674

10 03:
 o Fabio (30) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4754

10 03:
 o Domyce (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4836

10 03:
 o roland_2003 (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5097
 o Ardi_Pg_ID (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5552

10 03:
 o mistrecja18 - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6412

10 03:
 o The_Ervinater (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6424

10 03:
 o Deti (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6568

10 03:
 o meteor - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6669

11 03:
 o RrezjaDiellit (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=252

11 03:
 o Luciano (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=679

11 03:
 o silvjo (14) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=915

11 03:
 o Elis-PoGrAdEcAr (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=971
 o FaBoLoUsS (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1138

11 03:
 o androide1 (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2361

11 03:
 o Englander (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2605

11 03:
 o Nipi I Fantozit (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3449

11 03:
 o Matrix (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3580
 o Kristela (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5142
 o JOY (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5841

12 03:
 o irida (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=863

12 03:
 o lori (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1257

12 03:
 o Kanan Tafili - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2449

12 03:
 o Burimi (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3102


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 03-03-2003
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 175 Anetare te rinj
 o 263 Tema te reja
 o 5,193 Postime te reja
 o 5 Sondazhe te reja

----------

